
Ask HN: Which startups do you think won't survive the next downturn? - tempsdlfkjs
Which brandname startups do you think will not survive the next downturn?<p>My prediction: 
1) Bird
2) WeWork
======
atlasunshrugged
I have a very American/European centric view on this so I won't speak to the
Asian market which I'm sure also has some companies that aren't going to
survive but I think any company that can't become profitable relatively
quickly or has a recession proof business is going to be in trouble.

Honestly I'm pretty bearish on just about anything that isn't recession proof,
but I am interested to see how companies like Airbnb perform which in my mind
has a chance to capture even more market share and mind space (if not the most
profitable customers) during a downturn. Coliving spaces in general, lite
entertainment co's that distract people from life, cannabis startups, part
time or freelance job platforms, medical tourism and other hacks around market
inefficiencies, etc. Basically anything that helps use an underutilized asset
in a cost effective way, saves people significant money (or does so very
easily), or helps distract them from the bad times are interesting.

------
mister_hn
My prediction: all the latest YC ones, pretty weak products/services

~~~
buzz_123
Really? I think a number of them provide pretty useful services that would
last through a recession. Sable, Metacode, GreenTiger all seemed to add enough
value to justify even during a recession. A number of the startups also have
decent revenue already and could survive by staying lean. This latest batch
doesn't seem to havethe next Facebook or Google, but definitely still good
companies solving useful problems.

~~~
mister_hn
IDK, I see weak products and not that _usefulness_

